# Hello...........Is anybody here????



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

I havn't visited here in a while, but I don't recall this place being completely derelict. Maybe someone got ahold of the member list and went on a killing spree?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, it's winter and my interest in Halloween takes a little bit of a dive for the first few months after the big day, but around the beginning of February I'll be in full swing promoting the site again. I'll push out an e-mail reminder to members that we're still here to see if I can liven the place up a bit.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I still look in every day, but I'm boring and have nothing to talk about.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Pete said:


> I still look in every day, but I'm boring and have nothing to talk about.


Same here. I check every day at least once.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm here; buried under 36" of snow (and getting 9" more today), but I'm here.

I think February 1st seems like a good time to get the pace moving along here again. I'll mass email the members (that selected to receive e-mails) to see if I can drum up business again.

Maybe some kind of contest is in order. If I can get the plans for the coffin-shaped mailbox off the ground, perhaps I'll give one away somehow.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Im here I check every day but Im prop building a real lot now a days and trying to get more money.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, I know it has been awhile for me, but I have a lot going on nowadays, and really don't have much time to check out the forums like I used to. I'll be around when you least expect it though.


----------

